# growing emersed ?



## BudiPT (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi all, take a look at this picture. Both of the c. wenditii came from the same batch. The above was planted in a co2 pressurized tank with gravel & fert stick. Below was planted outdoor in a pond with just the tip touching the water surface, using red clay soil mixed with sand & gravel top.
I was hoping that the outdoor crypt will go emerse and prosper better the tank one, but apparently not :roll: In fact, this looks poor dotted with green algae. Should I just bring part of it above the waterline ?

--Budi--


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

BudiPT,

You should be able to grow any Crypt totally emersed in Jakarta. If possible, I would allow the water in the container to evaporate to allow the plant time to adapt to the air. With the climate you've got you could grow those plants in pots as regular terrestrial plants as long as the soil is kept moist.

Best,
Phil


----------



## BudiPT (Jul 5, 2004)

Thanks Phil, thats a relief. I'll do what you suggested  

--Budi--


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

Phil, I can't quite agree. Unless Budi is living right in a rainforest (where the humidity is oppressive to sweaty humans but heaven to crypts), the moisture level of urban tropical air tends to be unsufficient for most crypts except for ciliata, pontis and well-acclimatised wendtiis/becketiis. But Budi can certainly try letting the container water evaporate slowly and see whether the plants respond. If the result isn't too good after a while, a clear cover to trap the moisture would be needed.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Budak,

You're in that part of the world a whole lot more than me, so I'll defer to your experience.


----------

